# What buildings at [Sherton] Vistana [Resort] have NOT been refurbished lately?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 24, 2010)

I helped get some non-timesharing friends into a getaway into Vistana for late-February.

I read that many buildings have been refurbished----so I'd advise them to request one of those, (right?)

So, please answer this (whichever list is shorter):
a) buildings that HAVE been refurbished or
b) buildings that have NOT been refurbished.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Done:  Springs, Falls, Lakes, Fountains (and probably others)

Not Done:  Courts (and maybe Cascades??)

Falls is my favorite section -- but it only sleeps 6 (King, 2 Twins and a sofabed).  I think only Lakes and Cascades have 1-BRs; if that's what they got, request Lakes.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

Here you go-

Projected completion dates:
Fountains I - Aug. 2008
Fountains II - Feb. 2009
Falls - May 2009
Springs - June 2009
Cascades - May 2010
Courts - Aug. 2010
Spas - Jan. 2011

We also have pictures of the renovations at the top of the Starwood Forum in the Starwood Owner Resources Sticky, under the heading "renovations."


----------



## bnoble (Jan 24, 2010)

I called the resort just last week.  I was told that five of the nine associations were complete, and that all were now expected to be complete by February, 2011.  Unfortunately, I didn't ask for association names, but the resort was quite helpful when I called.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 29, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Done:
> 
> Falls is my favorite section --




Why is Falls your favorite?

Do other folks prefer Lakes?  Fountains?

The friends that are going are a couple in their mid/late 40's.   it will be just the two of them in a 2BR---their main activity will be relaxation and golf (which I have provided all of the info they need.)

They probably will wander down to the closest/nicest hot tub in the evening.

It will be just the two of them in a 2BR, they will often cook in, and eat out occasionally.

So, they probably want a top floor, right?

How many floors do the builings have in:
Fountains I
Fountains II
Lakes
Falls

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## amanven (Jan 29, 2010)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Why is Falls your favorite?
> 
> Do other folks prefer Lakes?  Fountains?
> 
> ...



Except for the Cascades and the Lakes (I think!) all the sections are 3 floors high.  Some sections of Vistana are a little further removed from the main areas of activity and thus they are a little bit quieter.  Falls, Fountains and Lakes and Some of the Springs units would be what I consider the quieter sections. If you want an birds eye view of Vistana check out this link.  Drag the map and centre on the area directly across the road (Apopka Vineland Rd. S.)from Lake Bryan.  Choose the aerial map and then "birds eye" on the Aerial map drop down menu. You can drag the picture around to see more of the resort.   Be warned this map feature in on Live Search Maps but it is a bit of a computer resource hog so if you don't have high speed internet you may find it loads very slowly. 

http://www.bing.com/maps/#JndoZXJlM...uMzg4OTQ4MzI4NjE5MSU3ZS04MS40OTM2Njg0ODE3MDc2


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I'll tell them to ask for "Fountains".

Should they specify Fountains I or Fountains II---is there much of a difference?

Pat


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2010)

Pictures after renovations-

Fountains I Phase
Fountains II Phase

SVR Floorplans


----------



## Courts (Feb 3, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Here you go-
> 
> Projected completion dates:
> Fountains I - Aug. 2008
> ...


Hi Denise, I had asked a couple months ago about the Courts completion and this is what they said;


> The refurbishment of your phase is not scheduled to *begin* until August 2010.



.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks - I guess they pushed back the dates.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 5, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Pictures after renovations-
> 
> Fountains I Phase
> Fountains II Phase
> ...



The pictures sure make the place look NICE !!


----------



## Bib (Feb 5, 2010)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> The pictures sure make the place look NICE !!



I was at SVR last week and stayed in one of the refurbed units in the Fountains. They are VERY nice. However, if you're looking for quiet, building 44 and 45 are about 50 feet from the I-4 and you can hear the traffic 24-7.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 6, 2010)

Bib said:


> I was at SVR last week and stayed in one of the refurbed units in the Fountains. They are VERY nice. However, if you're looking for quiet, building 44 and 45 are about 50 feet from the I-4 and you can hear the traffic 24-7.



So, can you suggest "QUIET NUMBERED UNITS"?

Thanks,
Pat


----------

